# White Plains on Jan 25



## chrisc627 (Jan 3, 2009)

*new york show*

Im going to the Sgring Valley show in New York. How is the show? Do they have a lot of frogs? Does it have plants and other supplies for the terrarium?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: new york show*

when is this show? the White Plains show is a big attration though and that is on the 25th


----------



## chrisc627 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: new york show*

thats the one im taking about- what should i be expecting there?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: new york show*

Yes, there is usually three to four dart frog vendors there. Black jungle is one of them and they usually have everything you need for your viv. Including live plants. I always pick up at least one item from them every time I go. I try to get there as soon as they open because the show does get pretty crowded!


----------



## chrisc627 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: new york show*

Very good. What do they usually have pertaining to PAF's?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: new york show*

frogs, supplies, vivariums, food etc...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm probably gonna be picking up some dendrocare and repcal there, anyone wanna split it with me there or later?


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

You've got PM.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I am hoping on making it. Depends on the weather and whether I am placed on call that weekend (although I shouldn't). Looking forward to meeting old and new froggers.

Oz


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm hoping Oz makes it as well 

Anyone interested in adult orange lamasi or tarapoto froglets shoot me a pm, have some available.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone else going to this? I'm seriously thinking about it as I'm in the market for TWO new tanks(a 29 gallon and Glasscages 90 gallon tall!!)  Plus it sounds like a good one, being that BLACK JUNGLE will be there!

FROG SHOWS ARE WHERE THEY'RE AT PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha 

Alex


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I believe I will be going if the weather isn't too bad. I have about 7 or 8 Azureiventris froglets in the 3-6 month old range and 1 GL Lamasi about 3 months old. Let me know if anyone is interested in them or in a trade. Easier to post here than on these new classifieds.

Andy


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I`ll be there for a little while.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So I think I'll be heading down early Sunday morning (if anyone from Boston or MA South wants to hitch a ride).


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

It's official! I'm picking up a NINETY gallon TALL tank from Glasscages at the WHITE PLAINS show next week! (36" X 18" X 31" which will be converted to a vertical!) I'm also picking up some imitators from Oz! 

Annnnnnnd...anything else cool as well! 

I wouldn't mind seeing some new faces there.....FROGS people!!! Get in on this!!!! Haha 


Alex


----------



## chrisc627 (Jan 3, 2009)

Im going to be picking up my frogs at the show- anybody have any opinions


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, you guys are bringing some cool frogs to the show! I picked up my frogs up from Heath's Frog Farm at the White Plains show last January. Tim was really easy to talk too and he gave me a great deal when I mentioned thta I was looking for four Leucs. I'm not sure wht else he had for frogs but you can email him at [email protected] or pm me for his phone number. I wish I could make but I just can't handle my three y.o and 10 month old out in public at the same time.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

If anyone wants darklands or colons, please pm me.

thanks,

rob


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanna go but dont wanna make the drive alone .


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey amigo, not sure where in MA you live but (weather permitting) I'm planning to head down early Sunday morning from Brookline (Boston) and you are welcome to catch a ride if you can get here.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm I live in webster right off of 395 what route are you gonna take ? Right down 95 right ?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ayone selling or giving any tanks away for cheep?


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

I am going to the White Plaines Show on the 25th. I have to pick up a small group of El Dorado Pumilio. The show is great. Not alot of PDF's, but there are usually four or five venders that have captive PDF's, and a few WC thrown in with the other reptile. There is alot to see and the show is pretty nice size. Good time & alot to look at. Have fun, but get there early. Also, make sure you check out Black Jungle's table. They really have everything you need. I went to their green house on Friday; they will have a great selection of plants.

BTW-I am looking for a trio of intermedius sub-adults to pick up at the show if the price is right. Not really interested in tiny froglets.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Probably 90 to 84 to 91 to 95 to WP - estimated about 3.5 hours. 

If you want to meet me at a rest stop that's fine - unless you are close to 90W. 

I'll be in the bahamas until next Thurs but drop me a PM if you are interested and we can work something out.

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Im 10 minutes away from x10 on 90 . We could meet at the park and ride . I think goting 395 to 95 to WP would be faster .


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

We should figure out where we are all going to meet, cause chances are we are NOT going to "know" one another just by sight!

Frog it up people, FROG IT UP!!!!!!!!! 


I'll be the guy with the brand new NINETY GALLON TANK, on my back! hahaha


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Ill be the guy with the I LOVE FROGS beer hat !


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe for the April Show we can get a cash collection going. We could buy a table where we can set up our frogs and hang out at all day. Kinda like a frog day in a reptile show. LOL


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

As long as we can sell geckos to


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yours said:


> we are NOT going to "know" one another just by sight!


All the cool kids are wearing these.....

Dendroboard.com Store

I bought a couple.

Good Quality


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

yours said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing some new faces there.....FROGS people!!! Get in on this!!!! Haha
> 
> 
> Alex


Hey there! My husband Gary and I will be there, and we'd love to meet up with y'all, too! I don't have an "I love frogs" beer hat, so is there a time/place to meet? All I can come up with now is that I can wear a petal pinkish, suede jacket, never have I seen another like it, and I'm sure you'd spot me!

Stephi


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, as of right now i am out, i just found out i have to work that day.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya I can go now either , my moms 50th bday got scheduled that weekend so Ill be in ME .


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll be attending the show this weekend. Its the first time I'll be going so I'm pretty excited. 

By any chance, anybody selling ancon hill auratus, looking for about 4?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

alright, I'm still leaning on heading down from Boston early on Sunday unless we get snow which doesn't look likely. Anyone else plan on def going?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I will be there as long as I don't get held up at work. Usually get there as they open. Need to pick up some plants and ff media. Maybe a frog, you never know!!


----------



## chrisc627 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok- so i just came back from the show and i was pleased with the outcome. I was looking for vents or imitators but looking at their size realized that i just wasnt ready for them yet. I bought 5 chocolate leucs and 5 black an white auratus. The b&w's are all over the place while the leucs are being shy. Black jungle had a incredible display- best one hands down.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So you bought the BJ chocolate Luecs... 

It was my first WP show and man, there were SO MANY snakes, lizards and tarantulas. However, BJ and Aaron both had a nice display and I came away with some of Aaron's "mint" phase terribilis.


----------

